# Big Worldbuilding/In-depth RP Project



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey!  Life's been sort of uneventful for me, was wondering if anybody was interested in working on a big worldbuilding project.  The project would include custom species, a dystopian semi-futuristic world of anticonformists fighting for a just cause through questionable means, a basic government and society to fight against, characters and relationships, etc.
It'll be a big project, I plan on commissioning refs for characters in the future.  Just wondering if anybody is willing to dedicate their time.  I won't bite. 8D


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 20, 2016)

sounds interesting. to bad i am really bad at writing stuff. i can only offer some suggestions and ideas.

edit:

also i dont mind if i am also a part of the world as RP char.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> sounds interesting. to bad i am really bad at writing stuff. i can only offer some suggestions and ideas.
> 
> edit:
> 
> also i dont mind if i am also a part of the world as RP char.


Awesome!  I'm a little rusty as well, I'll need all the help I can get.  But, if we get more people in on this and ideas get thrown around, I won't be able to document it right now because of computer trouble.  Perhaps you could help with that when it's required, it'll mean a lot.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Awesome!  I'm a little rusty as well, I'll need all the help I can get.  But, if we get more people in on this and ideas get thrown around, I won't be able to document it right now because of computer trouble.  Perhaps you could help with that when it's required, it'll mean a lot.


well rusty and being bad are a bit two different things for me. i can help you best i can with my skills and abilities.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 20, 2016)

"Logan's Run" with furries would be sorta retro-cool.  - it could pick up where the movie leaves off; no clear ending was evident.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 20, 2016)

How about a post Atlantis world. The world now, as it could be in the near future, but as if Atlantis was never destroyed?


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 20, 2016)

The F Men. 
A story of the adventures and lives of gifted/mutant furries?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Rangifenn said:


> How about a post Atlantis world. The world now, as it could be in the near future, but as if Atlantis was never destroyed?


Well a sunken city sounds tempting.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey, not even sunken; alive and 'well'. As a matter of fact, perhaps a sprawling corrupt hedonistitic quasi-mechatropolis, monopolising trade and world resourses?


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 20, 2016)

Hmm. Sunken with Merfolk? Or a domed sunken city?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds quite interesting. I got time.

My question to you: How would you make it unique? What would make it so special and distinguishable from other stories and creations of similar nature?


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

here is some questions i have in mind.

Magic use: Yes or No
- if Yes what are the limitations to its use? (no god like powers)


What is the audience suitability level for this project?


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2016)

I might be interested! How would the RP be formatted, and where would we do it? I'm best with forum based formats, so I have times to think between posts, and prefer a small paragraph style, with some longer and shorter ones. I have a number of characters, but like using Simo best.

No magic powers, but here's a basic description, that I sometimes tweak, here and there:

Species: Skunk (striped)
Age: varies: 16-26
Build: Slender
Sex: male
Occupation: Runaway/Drifter/Pickpocket
Weapons: He can spray! And has claws, and can bite

Personality: Simo has a 'lil mohawk, talks kinda southern; he's very good natured and easy-going, but does have a rebellious streak, though is eager to help others in trouble. He's very mischievous, and doesn't worry too much 'cause he always has a plan, or some kinda scheme to get outta trouble. (He's used to trouble.) Grew up as a poor hillbilly. He has a weakness for watermelon, and has been caught many times, sneaking into various farmers' watermelon patches. He wears beat up red shorts, a red tank-top, and converse sneakers, carries a beat up back-pack.

Bio/History: Simo left his home in the Alabama swamps, after getting caught making out with his friend, Pepper Possum, by the mean 'ol Preacher Possum, who sends 'em off to this pray-away-the-gay conversion camp/prison in the Carolina mountains. There, he meets a friendly badger inmate, where he plots an escape from the Evil Rev. Fox who runs the place---but not without getting into some mischief with the other furs at the camp. He escapes, but never does find his friends again, and has been on the road ever since, getting by any way he can. 

~

OK, so there you have it! I know it might sound weird, but Simo is sassy, rebellious, and good for helping with the occasional comic relief.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Sounds quite interesting. I got time.
> 
> My question to you: How would you make it unique? What would make it so special and distinguishable from other stories and creations of similar nature?





Lekamo said:


> here is some questions i have in mind.
> 
> Magic use: Yes or No
> - if Yes what are the limitations to its use? (no god like powers)
> ...



(Would've replied earlier, but I was still having that weird glitch keeping me from posting)  Well, I'm planning on setting the world within a dystopian future (possibly an underwater city) with an 80's flare.  I intend on there being a bit of a Jet Set Radio-like plot (coming from someone who's never played the game) where it's just a bunch of teenagers to characters in their early 20's that live their lives in warehouses, abandoned buildings and wherever else they can in the streets.  Everybody has a reason for living like this whether it's lack of parents or parents kicked them out, or maybe they live like this to join this lifestyle of spraypainting, shoplifting, pickpocketing cyberpunks.  Though, unlike Jet Set Radio which has characters with roller blades, (Here's a reply for your magic use, Lekamo) I was thinking of momentum-based powers where characters speed and jumping is increased while neon streaks drag behind those that use the power.  Limitations or lack thereof is still up for debate.
The police are all varying robots and drones that replaced traditional law enforcement, meaning the characters have to adapt to new competition.
This is all I got.


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> (Would've replied earlier, but I was still having that weird glitch keeping me from posting)  Well, I'm planning on setting the world within a dystopian future (possibly an underwater city) with an 80's flare.  I intend on there being a bit of a Jet Set Radio-like plot (coming from someone who's never played the game) where it's just a bunch of teenagers to characters in their early 20's that live their lives in warehouses, abandoned buildings and wherever else they can in the streets.  Everybody has a reason for living like this whether it's lack of parents or parents kicked them out, or maybe they live like this to join this lifestyle of spraypainting, shoplifting, pickpocketing cyberpunks.  Though, unlike Jet Set Radio which has characters with roller blades, (Here's a reply for your magic use, Lekamo) I was thinking of momentum-based powers where characters speed and jumping is increased while neon streaks drag behind those that use the power.  Limitations or lack thereof is still up for debate.
> The police are all varying robots and drones that replaced traditional law enforcement, meaning the characters have to adapt to new competition.
> This is all I got.



I'd be good at spray-painting! 

Maybe I'll have to evolve some special sprays, such as ones that dissolve metal drones...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'd be good at spray-painting!
> 
> Maybe I'll have to evolve some special sprays, such as ones that dissolve metal drones...


Ooh, the inventor type clique!  I'm loving this already with every fiber of my soul.


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> (Would've replied earlier, but I was still having that weird glitch keeping me from posting)  Well, I'm planning on setting the world within a dystopian future (possibly an underwater city) with an 80's flare.  I intend on there being a bit of a Jet Set Radio-like plot (coming from someone who's never played the game) where it's just a bunch of teenagers to characters in their early 20's that live their lives in warehouses, abandoned buildings and wherever else they can in the streets.  Everybody has a reason for living like this whether it's lack of parents or parents kicked them out, or maybe they live like this to join this lifestyle of spraypainting, shoplifting, pickpocketing cyberpunks.  Though, unlike Jet Set Radio which has characters with roller blades, (Here's a reply for your magic use, Lekamo) I was thinking of momentum-based powers where characters speed and jumping is increased while neon streaks drag behind those that use the power.  Limitations or lack thereof is still up for debate.
> The police are all varying robots and drones that replaced traditional law enforcement, meaning the characters have to adapt to new competition.
> This is all I got.


This sounds incredibly cool, dude. Definitely something I am willing to get into


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Holy crap, guys!  This is awesome having even this many people interested, it really means a lot.  And who knows?  This might end up going from an RP to the most popular furry comic or novel series to date.
But yeah, definitely keep the ideas coming; we gotta design what the people in this submerged city look like.  When I think about the neon powers these characters have, I would imagine they would have a dark fur or scale color to contrast the bright pink, green, purple, yellow or cyan that would resonate off them.  Maybe bright luminescent eyes that can see in the dark underwater nights.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

Well that speed and neon trace from the speed looks really neat.

Do you have any plans on different race sizes? some chibi sized chars could also be nice to be there since they can fit almost any tight places


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Well that speed and neon trace from the speed looks really neat.
> 
> Do you have any plans on different race sizes? some chibi sized chars could also be nice to be there since they can fit almost any tight places


Yeah, but that sort of takes a more comical Zootopia approach, like the buses with tiny doors and the tiny cities... I kind of want to refrain from the Disney vibes.  I think it'd be better to keep everyone a minimum of a little shorter than an average human.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Yeah, but that sort of takes a more comical Zootopia approach, like the buses with tiny doors and the tiny cities... I kind of want to refrain from the Disney vibes.  I think it'd be better to keep everyone a minimum of a little shorter than an average human.


ok it means that i have then at least use my normal sized sona then


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> ok it means that i have then at least use my normal sized sona then


Or make one especially for this, that's what I'm doing.  I mean, this is a custom species.  Absolutely no problem with keeping the name and likenesses though, unless we manage to develop an entire language where the names use certain accents n' shit.  But I doubt it.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Or make one especially for this, that's what I'm doing.  I mean, this is a custom species.  Absolutely no problem with keeping the name and likenesses though, unless we manage to develop an entire language where the names use certain accents n' shit.  But I doubt it.


well my sona is kinda a shape shifhter with an exception that fur color pattern stays to same. so kinda can use my sona as a char also and i don't mind using it as a char in RP  cause i don't have any plans to make or add new chars to my collection 

edit:
well forgot the quote but. oh well added it afterwards


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> well my sona is kinda a shape shifhter with an exception that fur color pattern stays to same. so kinda can use my sona as a char also and i don't mind using it as a char in RP  cause i don't have any plans to make or add new chars to my collection
> 
> edit:
> well forgot the quote but. oh well added it afterwards


Well, like I said, you can keep name and likenesses; so it's still your character in spirit.  But it's gotta be lore-friendly and I don't think shapeshifters are part of the story.  The whole point of worldbuilding is that it's meant to be built up from scratch with no templates, but I'm willing to allow basic things like names and likenesses to characters.


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Well, like I said, you can keep name and likenesses; so it's still your character in spirit.  But it's gotta be lore-friendly and I don't think shapeshifters are part of the story.  The whole point of worldbuilding is that it's meant to be built up from scratch with no templates, but I'm willing to allow basic things like names and likenesses to characters.


Now the qustion is: what is the lore-friendly species? Is it a mutation of existing species or multiple ocean-inspired original species? If it is an orginal species it may be more difficult to imagine depending how soon the ref material is made.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Now the qustion is: what is the lore-friendly species? Is it a mutation of existing species or multiple ocean-inspired original species? If it is an orginal species it may be more difficult to imagine depending how soon the ref material is made.


I'm using sergals a template design and adding aquatic bits until something original pops up and changes everything.  The pointed nose just seems appropriate for aquatic aerodynamics.  So, for now, imagine a sergal crossed with a Zora from Zelda.


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

Sergal? Don't know what that is. I'll look it up.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Well, like I said, you can keep name and likenesses; so it's still your character in spirit.  But it's gotta be lore-friendly and I don't think shapeshifters are part of the story.  The whole point of worldbuilding is that it's meant to be built up from scratch with no templates, but I'm willing to allow basic things like names and likenesses to characters.



yes i understand. i sometimes misunderstand cause english is not my native language i use. Of course i meant my char(sona to be lore friendly of the world with no changes. your world your rules


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Sergal? Don't know what that is. I'll look it up.










Lekamo said:


> yes i understand. i sometimes misunderstand cause english is not my native language i use. Of course i meant my char(sona to be lore friendly of the world with no changes. your world your rules


No problem. :3


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

I had forgotten those were called sergals thank you for the picture.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> I had forgotten those were called sergals thank you for the picture.


 Absolutely.


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

Now that I think about it the species kinda sounds a shark furry. IMO shark furries kinda look like a sergal plus a zora. I feel like another species is needed. One with features that aren't as angular as the sergal but its up to you, Rinku. I am just giving suggestions.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Now that I think about it the species kinda sounds a shark furry. IMO shark furries kinda look like a sergal plus a zora. I feel like another species is needed. One with features that aren't as angular as the sergal but its up to you, Rinku. I am just giving suggestions.


No, you're absolutely right.  That's a difficult one though.  Sharks wouldn't blend well with the neon parkour theme unless we found a way to make it like swimming in air... OH.  They could literally *become* graffiti instead of neon powers and swim in walls!


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> No, you're absolutely right.  That's a difficult one though.  Sharks wouldn't blend well with the neon parkour theme unless we found a way to make it like swimming in air... OH.  They could literally *become* graffiti instead of neon powers and swim in walls!


That's a pretty cool idea. Although, are you going just use sharks instead of an original creation? If so I would advise to create a species that has attributes of other existing species such as a shark.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> That's a pretty cool idea. Although, are you going just use sharks instead of an original creation? If so I would advise to create a species that has attributes of other existing species such as a shark.


Perhaps we should just leave it as earthly aquatic life.  Sharks, dolphins, orcas... though we should probably design something weird like anthro minnows or seahorses.  Whatever would look good anthro.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Perhaps we should just leave it as earthly aquatic life.  Sharks, dolphins, orcas... though we should probably design something weird like anthro minnows or seahorses.  Whatever would look good anthro.


well designing a new kind of species needs lots of thinking and a artist to pull it off.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> well designing a new kind of species needs lots of thinking and a artist to pull it off.


Well, there was this betta fish in the Sonic comic.




Like if it was something like an angel fish or something like that, this would make an easy starting point.


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Well, there was this betta fish in the Sonic comic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat. If we've agreed we are going to do sea animals we can start talking about the beginning of the story. For example, should we start with all the main characters knowing each other already or have them meet? The first option makes the world easier to grasp because the focus won't initially be on the characters but the setting instead. We could make it so our characters are childhood friends and tell their story through conversation between friends.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Neat. If we've agreed we are going to do sea animals we can start talking about the beginning of the story. For example, should we start with all the main characters knowing each other already or have them meet? The first option makes the world easier to grasp because the focus won't initially be on the characters but the setting instead. We could make it so our characters are childhood friends and tell their story through conversation between friends.


well they kinda can start from few friends at start and then meeting few more along the way. Story wise i mean.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Neat. If we've agreed we are going to do sea animals we can start talking about the beginning of the story. For example, should we start with all the main characters knowing each other already or have them meet? The first option makes the world easier to grasp because the focus won't initially be on the characters but the setting instead. We could make it so our characters are childhood friends and tell their story through conversation between friends.





Lekamo said:


> well they kinda can start from few friends at start and then meeting few more along the way. Story wise i mean.


(Just got hired at an interview, w00t!) The setting seems really important to establish.  If they already all know eachother, we can focus on the underwater setting, the dark atmosphere, the mechanical police force and then proceed on the characters getting their graffiti powers.
How the hell do the characters get their powers?


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats!
Ok first question for the setting: Will the setting be in a city?
Second: If so would you like its origin to be that it was built by the people who currently live there or found and inhabited? By found and inhabited I mean do we want the city to be remains of an ancient race?
Third: Do human beings still exist on the surface?

These questions will lead to how the characters get their powers. If humans exist the characters could have encountered atomic waste. If humans do not exist the characters could have gained powers through relics that may or may not have a link to the technology  of the police-robots.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Underwater dome city rebuilt from remnants of Seattle.  Humans already drowned and aquatic life has evolved to be able to live on the mountains and hills that peak out of the ocean and to eventually build domes over ancient human cities.  Atlantis could be integrated as an ancient city before humans known for its art and perhaps an artifact could lead to the graffiti powers.


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Underwater dome city rebuilt from remnants of Seattle.  Humans already drowned and aquatic life has evolved to be able to live on the mountains and hills that peak out of the ocean and to eventually build domes over ancient human cities.  Atlantis could be integrated as an ancient city before humans known for its art and perhaps an artifact could lead to the graffiti powers.


Interesting very interesting. Ok so what would bring our "heroes" to Atlantis? Which theoretically would be very deep in the ocean by then. 

I have two recommendations in terms of the powers: 1.) the relics or artifact fuse with the characters in the form of a tattoo or a metal symbol on their chest
2.) The police/gov't know of them and want them


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 21, 2016)

bioluminescence could be a character trait.
I recall it was part of the Atlantean mythos that the city was run on the power emanations of crystal formations.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 21, 2016)

perhaps they have a crystal of unknown energy, and wish to use it for their purpose, but there's a secret police hunting it down for the gov.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Interesting very interesting. Ok so what would bring our "heroes" to Atlantis? Which theoretically would be very deep in the ocean by then.
> 
> I have two recommendations in terms of the powers: 1.) the relics or artifact fuse with the characters in the form of a tattoo or a metal symbol on their chest
> 2.) The police/gov't know of them and want them





Rangifenn said:


> bioluminescence could be a character trait.
> I recall it was part of the Atlantean mythos that the city was run on the power emanations of crystal formations.





Rangifenn said:


> perhaps they have a crystal of unknown energy, and wish to use it for their purpose, but there's a secret police hunting it down for the gov.


How about while the group crashes at a warehouse, this Atlantean artifact resonates through the steel boxes brought from an excavation project or something?  The characters were just graffiti punks tagging up New Seattle and stealing food to get by before their powers were realized.  I like this because of the irony of how graffiti in Seattle is legal during the human age.
As for the bioluminescent tattoos, that could be what intrigues further investigation by the government after our heroes gain their abilities.


----------



## lyar (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok ok it seems we got everything together so about characters...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 21, 2016)

Hmm.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> How about while the group crashes at a warehouse, this Atlantean artifact resonates through the steel boxes brought from an excavation project or something?  The characters were just graffiti punks tagging up New Seattle and stealing food to get by before their powers were realized.  I like this because of the irony of how graffiti in Seattle is legal during the human age.
> As for the bioluminescent tattoos, that could be what intrigues further investigation by the government after our heroes gain their abilities.


Neat! ... _but, _what if the proximity to the crystal was toxic after a time, causing aberrant mutations?  Or - the tattoo's  fade with use, necessitating 're-inking'? Absolute power corrupts absolutely, right?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Rangifenn said:


> Neat! ... _but, _what if the proximity to the crystal was toxic after a time, causing aberrant mutations?  Or - the tattoo's  fade with use, necessitating 're-inking'? Absolute power corrupts absolutely, right?


Mutations I'll avoid in this story, but the idea of having to refill powers may work since merging with a wall can literally avoid all hostile situations.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds like a lot to work with. Have fun. 
I'll add more suggestions with time if you wish.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Ok ok it seems we got everything together so about characters...


Um.  I'll go with a tiger shark and name him Rezu.  I'm guessing we're going to need nicknames for graffiti tags, stencils and such, so that'll be "Salt", like my old tag.
Rezu's pretty laid-back and appears as a leader figure, but he often fears that he'll end up getting his friends in deep trouble while he has little care for himself and often puts himself in considerable danger.
Rezu has dark brown hair and he often wears a dark pullover sweater splattered with paint and cargo pants, (also caked in paint) he also sports a facemask he pulls over is mouth when painting.  His sexuality is often questioned.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> (Would've replied earlier, but I was still having that weird glitch keeping me from posting)  Well, I'm planning on setting the world within a dystopian future (possibly an underwater city) with an 80's flare.  I intend on there being a bit of a Jet Set Radio-like plot (coming from someone who's never played the game) where it's just a bunch of teenagers to characters in their early 20's that live their lives in warehouses, abandoned buildings and wherever else they can in the streets.  Everybody has a reason for living like this whether it's lack of parents or parents kicked them out, or maybe they live like this to join this lifestyle of spraypainting, shoplifting, pickpocketing cyberpunks.  Though, unlike Jet Set Radio which has characters with roller blades, (Here's a reply for your magic use, Lekamo) I was thinking of momentum-based powers where characters speed and jumping is increased while neon streaks drag behind those that use the power.  Limitations or lack thereof is still up for debate.
> The police are all varying robots and drones that replaced traditional law enforcement, meaning the characters have to adapt to new competition.
> This is all I got.


Sounds cool. If you do plan to go through with this idea, please do contact me later. 

Also, talk to me if you need help coming up with a dark side of the story.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah I also agree to no mutations policy, but how about cybernetics? Like only having a missing limb replaced with artificial one? I I'll shortly come to for my char info once I get back into my PC


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 22, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Yeah I also agree to no mutations policy, but how about cybernetics? Like only having a missing limb replaced with artificial one? I I'll shortly come to for my char info once I get back into my PC


Yeah, that's alright.  I can see it malfunctioning as a plot point.  Wasn't @Simo acting sort of as an inventor type?  He could be the one that stole the tech from a hospital or something and applied it to whatever limb.
I mean, if he's okay with that.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 22, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Yeah, that's alright.  I can see it malfunctioning as a plot point.  Wasn't @Simo acting sort of as an inventor type?  He could be the one that stole the tech from a hospital or something and applied it to whatever limb.
> I mean, if he's okay with that.


I am already coming for a idea of having mobile phone and paint spray gun integrated to the arm with changeable spray cans  or something simpler but possible to do (only suggesting and throwing in the ideas)


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

I love to write, I'd be happy to lend a hand whenever I can. I just can't be online constantly...


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok, I've just got through reading every post here... And I've got a few ideas floating around in my head of mine. I was thinking of something similar to the mirrors edge storyline (And this is from someone who's beaten the game twice) where information seems to become power, and the government is trying to halt the spread of information through the public. The other thing I clocked is the entire "Swimming through walls" thing I noticed. I don't remember the exact name, but I think theres been a zelda game with that sorta mechanic implemented, so you ought to be careful of plagiarism there. Also, you were mentioning about cybernetics, and these powers about turning into graffiti on the walls. Well... Two problems here. Whilst I can understand clothes can be excepted, I was thinking that metal and similar for cybernetics wouldn't be able to traverse. Machine and "Magic" never did mix that well together after all. And also, the whole turning to graffiti thing seems a little overpowered. I was thinking that maybe the only walls they could travel on are one's with actual graffiti, which might seem easy to counter, by carrying a spray can to tag walls. But this adds a limit to the power, even if it's an unnaturally large one. 

So in all, I've been able to piece this story together. 

The full rp is set in a dystopian near future where the government tries to keep order and peace by keeping the ordinary public blind to the goings on of the outside world. Among the public however, are a group of non-conformists who strive against the government with spray cans, attempting to spread word outside. This caused the government to try and stamp out the threat by labelling them a terrorist threat. whilst trying to figure out how they manage to retrieve leaked information. How did they do it? Well, an underground ring led to the ability to soak ink along walls, whilst travelling along walls, although the distance is limited by the amount of ink n the wall. This meant that they carried spray cans on their person at all times, to create an emergency "portal" to be used. How is his possible? This underground ring was that of bodily adjustments. A scientist figured out how to give certain metals and everything that touched it the ability to soak across ink and out again, allowing the travel along lines of ink. The biggest use of this breakthrough was body trafficking, hiding bodies inside mere books. Now this group was using this technology to open peoples eyes to the governments treachery.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 22, 2016)

So, you can only travel through walls if there's already paint on them?  That's like Splatoon.  In Zelda: A Link Between Worlds, Link was able to use it to travel between dimensions, and in painting form he appeared more as a cave painting than modern day hip hop or punk graffiti.  He also had a bracelet that allowed him to do so.  At least in this, it would be a power coming from a non-physical source and instead of magic power that regenerates itself, you would have to absorb cans of paint and refill the tattoo markings that appear unique to each character, and when that runs out and the tattoos recede into nothing, you get forced out of the wall.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah, that makes sense, but what I was thinking was that instead of moving through the ink, was that you moved the ink itself, stretching it so you can reach your destination. Like the shadow stitching Jutsu in naruto almost,  except used with ink and paint instead. Then again, havin a mark on your skin rather than a non organic addition seems more natural, so I think that your idea sounds a little better. I'd be happy to start writing a side bio if I can get some characters... yknow, like a prologue


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Yeah, that makes sense, but what I was thinking was that instead of moving through the ink, was that you moved the ink itself, stretching it so you can reach your destination. Like the shadow stitching Jutsu in naruto almost,  except used with ink and paint instead. Then again, havin a mark on your skin rather than a non organic addition seems more natural, so I think that your idea sounds a little better. I'd be happy to start writing a side bio if I can get some characters... yknow, like a prologue


Sounds solid, I wrote a very small bio for Rezu a few posts back, pretty sure some other people are making characters though.  I'll probably write a more full bio soon, today's gonna be sort of busy for me.
But I also really dig the Mirror's Edge approach, originally the characters were going to start as practically ruling their part of the city to having to live in hiding after the governments discovery of their powers.  But a motive that puts themselves in danger for the sake of more than just themselves could work too... but what bugs me is they're also thieves that live off of shoplifting and heists for a new couch or TV, which is the lifestyle that brought them all together in the first place.  It's a weird transition from fighting for themselves to fighting to show the truth to the people they steal from; in a sense, they live off of the governments lies.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Sounds solid, I wrote a very small bio for Rezu a few posts back, pretty sure some other people are making characters though.  I'll probably write a more full bio soon, today's gonna be sort of busy for me.
> But I also really dig the Mirror's Edge approach, originally the characters were going to start as practically ruling their part of the city to having to live in hiding after the governments discovery of their powers.  But a motive that puts themselves in danger for the sake of more than just themselves could work too... but what bugs me is they're also thieves that live off of shoplifting and heists for a new couch or TV, which is the lifestyle that brought them all together in the first place.  It's a weird transition from fighting for themselves to fighting to show the truth to the people they steal from; in a sense, they live off of the governments lies.


My friends bug me to write quite a bit XD.
But what I mean by the characters, is the generation before the rp. What was the government, who ran it? Why are we fighting it? How did the non conformists form together? Was there an old leader to them? Why we're they labeled terrorists? That's what I wanna write. Fir now at least.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Yeah, that makes sense, but what I was thinking was that instead of moving through the ink, was that you moved the ink itself, stretching it so you can reach your destination. Like the shadow stitching Jutsu in naruto almost,  except used with ink and paint instead. Then again, havin a mark on your skin rather than a non organic addition seems more natural, so I think that your idea sounds a little better. I'd be happy to start writing a side bio if I can get some characters... yknow, like a prologue


well i was planning to be also a part of the story so i am willing to volunteer to give info. since i am not so good at writing long stuffs


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> well i was planning to be also a part of the story so i am willing to volunteer to give info. since i am not so good at writing long stuffs


Guess we'll be partnering up a little, huh?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

Also I was thinking that the cause of the underwater city was the government attempting a anti global warming movement, to reduce the levels of CO2 in the air, but it failed, flooding the entire west side of the world in a catastrophic series of events. The aquatic sealife found the wreakage and actually evolved to the city, forming hands and building an entire city. Eventually, divers found the city and work was done to encase it, as a last ditch for survival. Now it's like a giant bowl, and because of this, they had to build multiple levels to make as much room as possible, meaning that it became a literal underwater planet.

All 7 of my faces are running wild with this... it's been a while since I've gotten into something like I have here...


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Guess we'll be partnering up a little, huh?


yes and i think its probably a best option to do it in PM? and then post the bio here when its finished?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> yes and i think its probably a best option to do it in PM? and then post the bio here when its finished?


Sure thing. Problem is, I've got to go for a little while, and I'm a little sporadic with my online periods, so if I'm not online again today, I'll be online around 6-7 pm London GMT time


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 22, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Sure thing. Problem is, I've got to go for a little while, and I'm a little sporadic with my online periods, so if I'm not online again today, I'll be online around 6-7 pm London GMT time


heh no worries i am from Europe also  (Finland) and the PM:s wont disappear from forum as far as i know


----------



## lyar (Apr 23, 2016)

I am at a loss of what animal my character will be based off of. But what I do know is that I want my character to be named Carol and for him to be short with a fat build. I want him to be a character who struggles with being courageous and has a history of being bullied. Carol is bisexual and leans toward men but he tells everyone he is straight when he really isn't. Everybody usually goes for the cool/badass character but I want Carol to transition into a hero/good person not begin as one. Problem is that I don't know what to base his design off of. I would really like suggestions as to what sea creature he should be.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 23, 2016)

lyar said:


> I am at a loss of what animal my character will be based off of. But what I do know is that I want my character to be named Carol and for him to be short with a fat build. I want him to be a character who struggles with being courageous and has a history of being bullied. Carol is bisexual and leans toward men but he tells everyone he is straight when he really isn't. Everybody usually goes for the cool/badass character but I want Carol to transition into a hero/good person not begin as one. Problem is that I don't know what to base his design off of. I would really like suggestions as to what sea creature he should be.


i am also a bit loss at what animal my char should be based off.


----------



## lyar (Apr 23, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> i am also a bit loss at what animal my char should be based off.


That sucks. Ok I'll try to help brainstorming.
I'll list some fish:
Pufferfish
Swordfish 
Eels
Frilled sharks
Dolphin
Catfish 
Turtles 
Whale sharks
Jellyfish
Flying Gurnard

Those are just some I've considered. I may just go with a pufferfish for my character. I hope this helps by the way the last fish is cool its worth looking up.


----------



## lyar (Apr 23, 2016)

I really want this rp to happen it sounded very cool.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 23, 2016)

lyar said:


> I really want this rp to happen it sounded very cool.


yep it sounds really good.

i think i am gonna go with either Swordfish or Stingray


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 23, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Also I was thinking that the cause of the underwater city was the government attempting a anti global warming movement, to reduce the levels of CO2 in the air, but it failed, flooding the entire west side of the world in a catastrophic series of events. The aquatic sealife found the wreakage and actually evolved to the city, forming hands and building an entire city. Eventually, divers found the city and work was done to encase it, as a last ditch for survival. Now it's like a giant bowl, and because of this, they had to build multiple levels to make as much room as possible, meaning that it became a literal underwater planet.
> 
> All 7 of my faces are running wild with this... it's been a while since I've gotten into something like I have here...


That'll do.  You're really taking it for the team here, that's awesome! ^_^


Luku_Zuku said:


> My friends bug me to write quite a bit XD.
> But what I mean by the characters, is the generation before the rp. What was the government, who ran it? Why are we fighting it? How did the non conformists form together? Was there an old leader to them? Why we're they labeled terrorists? That's what I wanna write. Fir now at least.


Well, it started as just rebelling for the sake of rebelling, but perhaps as more and more information surfaces about... something... we can change our direction to that specific thing.  I'm still on board with the government finding out about our powers and then the governments violent true colors show, and later on more and more is realized and it turns into an effort to break out of the city and a new arc would begin.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok, I'm still here! Just a little silent, sorry!!
I had to stay off, my laptop yesterday, so to keep my thoughts moving, I went on a 10-hour gaming marathon. (Borderlands 2... I started a new game and got to lvl 31 by the end of it...) And I had an idea involved with it. It's not overly solid, so feel free to reject it, but maybe the intel that the government was hiding was discovered by accident, by a group of people who were causing the trouble, and the effects caused them to get these tattoo's, against their wills. So now they want to spread the word through a vvariety of ways involving graffitti and signs, information traficking etc. All whilst being chased down by federal agents.

It's just an idea


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Ok, I'm still here! Just a little silent, sorry!!
> I had to stay off, my laptop yesterday, so to keep my thoughts moving, I went on a 10-hour gaming marathon. (Borderlands 2... I started a new game and got to lvl 31 by the end of it...) And I had an idea involved with it. It's not overly solid, so feel free to reject it, but maybe the intel that the government was hiding was discovered by accident, by a group of people who were causing the trouble, and the effects caused them to get these tattoo's, against their wills. So now they want to spread the word through a vvariety of ways involving graffitti and signs, information traficking etc. All whilst being chased down by federal agents.
> 
> It's just an idea


This is fair.  Discovering this intel by accident would suggest that we're not active "freedom fighters" before the events of finding said intel, but we only become freedom fighters after we discover this unjust cause and how the government treats those who know too much.

About this intel though, how about this intel is about a plan to genetically alter evolution away from aquatic life to a race more beneficial to the city/factory lifestyle.  Everybody in the dome is conditioned to believe it's impossible to breathe in the ocean outside the dome despite obvious genetics that suggest the opposite.  So we try and spread the word that this is not the case and the government only wants to be able to easily manage everyone so they can continue their plan to develop this race.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 24, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> About this intel though, how about this intel is about a plan to genetically alter evolution away from aquatic life to a race more beneficial to the city/factory lifestyle. Everybody in the dome is conditioned to believe it's impossible to breathe in the ocean outside the dome despite obvious genetics that suggest the opposite. So we try and spread the word that this is not the case and the government only wants to be able to easily manage everyone so they can continue their plan to develop this race.


That's actually pretty clever, kudos to you. I'ma start coming up with plot lines around this.

One more thing that's kinda bugging me a little. And for this, I might have to call in a few more gaming references. How does the tattoo manifest? Are they chosen, like the outsider's followers in Dishonored, or is it a case of they have the tattoo added to their bodies willingly? I feel like they should be chosen, but have the freedom to give the power along, multiplying the users. This can give a reason to the discovery that they can breathe underwater, and can allow for more people to join the RP halfway through, keeping it nice and flexible.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> That's actually pretty clever, kudos to you. I'ma start coming up with plot lines around this.
> 
> One more thing that's kinda bugging me a little. And for this, I might have to call in a few more gaming references. How does the tattoo manifest? Are they chosen, like the outsider's followers in Dishonored, or is it a case of they have the tattoo added to their bodies willingly? I feel like they should be chosen, but have the freedom to give the power along, multiplying the users. This can give a reason to the discovery that they can breathe underwater, and can allow for more people to join the RP halfway through, keeping it nice and flexible.


How about the power comes from a being outside the dome that calls to everyone currently in the group of punks after they discover the truth about the mutations, this happens WAY after curfew so everyone has to sneak out to where this being told them to go.  They all meet at a specific point of the glass wall of the dome and this beautiful creature's silhouette in the dark shares this power with everyone and tells them to share it with everyone that joins our cause, he/she also reveals that salvation resides outside the dome but not everyone can be saved.  This sparks arguments of "We can't just leave all these people!" or "If we leave, who's going to stop the government?" between us and moves the plot along.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 24, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> That's actually pretty clever, kudos to you. I'ma start coming up with plot lines around this.
> 
> One more thing that's kinda bugging me a little. And for this, I might have to call in a few more gaming references. How does the tattoo manifest? Are they chosen, like the outsider's followers in Dishonored, or is it a case of they have the tattoo added to their bodies willingly? I feel like they should be chosen, but have the freedom to give the power along, multiplying the users. This can give a reason to the discovery that they can breathe underwater, and can allow for more people to join the RP halfway through, keeping it nice and flexible.



Edit: removed the text cause was too late to reply 

i will try to make some sort of bio for my char.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 24, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> How about the power comes from a being outside the dome that calls to everyone currently in the group of punks after they discover the truth about the mutations, this happens WAY after curfew so everyone has to sneak out to where this being told them to go.  They all meet at a specific point of the glass wall of the dome and this beautiful creature's silhouette in the dark shares this power with everyone and tells them to share it with everyone that joins our cause, he/she also reveals that salvation resides outside the dome but not everyone can be saved.  This sparks arguments of "We can't just leave all these people!" or "If we leave, who's going to stop the government?" between us and moves the plot along.


I like this idea...

And also...


Lekamo said:


> Edit: removed the text cause was too late to reply


Don't make much difference to me at least. Leave it there, so we can brainstorm it. I saw it already, and I had to go do something. I also liked your idea, so I was thinking along these lines. Instead of EACH of them having a relic, There could be just ONE relic that supplies the power to all of them. This make  the power a little more vulnerable, and sort of comnines the two, as the relic could also be an ancient transmitting device, leading to haing a decent voice behind the beautiful beast.

Unfortunately, that's all I have time for, so I gotsta go to sleep for school tomorrow...

BYE BYES


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 24, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> How about the power comes from a being outside the dome that calls to everyone currently in the group of punks after they discover the truth about the mutations, this happens WAY after curfew so everyone has to sneak out to where this being told them to go.  They all meet at a specific point of the glass wall of the dome and this beautiful creature's silhouette in the dark shares this power with everyone and tells them to share it with everyone that joins our cause, he/she also reveals that salvation resides outside the dome but not everyone can be saved.  This sparks arguments of "We can't just leave all these people!" or "If we leave, who's going to stop the government?" between us and moves the plot along.





Luku_Zuku said:


> I like this idea...
> 
> And also...
> 
> ...



yeah sorry. was too quick to modify it. so yeah gaining powers once permanently from relic/artifact was the suggestion if some one else missed it. and the group keeps it very hidden so that it cannot be found so easily. and can choose the tattoos themself to activate the power.


----------



## lyar (Apr 24, 2016)

Everything seems to be in place! But how to start? Oh im so excited! X3


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> Everything seems to be in place! But how to start? Oh im so excited! X3


I think there's still a bit more to do before it starts, just a bit more though!


----------



## lyar (Apr 24, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I think there's still a bit more to do before it starts, just a bit more though!


 Ok I really can't wait! XD


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

Can I quickly return to the topic of the ink power? Something I'm a little confused about, does the tattoo only decrease in size whilst they're in the wall or as they move through the wall? This would leave just a little more strength to the power, and it means that they'd be able to hide using the power by not moving. Just a little something...


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Can I quickly return to the topic of the ink power? Something I'm a little confused about, does the tattoo only decrease in size whilst they're in the wall or as they move through the wall? This would leave just a little more strength to the power, and it means that they'd be able to hide using the power by not moving. Just a little something...


I don't think we ever said the tattoos would "shrink" or decrease in size that would be kind of weird. What the tattoo would do however, is stop glowing or disappear. And the wall power was supposed to be for only one character I think. Each character was supposed to have their own movement-based power.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

lyar said:


> Each character was supposed to have their own movement-based power.


Ok, that makes a little bit of sense, but theres two problems. That is a lot for me to keep track of, and it all comes from one relic... I dunno.. Maybe? I'm now at a lose as to what my OC (if I make a character. As much as I want to, I'm not online enough to RP) would use then....


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Ok, that makes a little bit of sense, but theres two problems. That is a lot for me to keep track of, and it all comes from one relic... I dunno.. Maybe? I'm now at a lose as to what my OC (if I make a character. As much as I want to, I'm not online enough to RP) would use then....


It doesn't have to come from just one relic. It can come multiple relics or pieces of one relic. Well there are many movement power options. Just get creative. You could have the ability to like slide/skate everywhere despite gravity or use your hands to propell you with energy like Cole from Infamous or Ironman. You can even have a neon yoyo thing that you summon to fight or swing like Spiderman. There are so many possibilities. And I don't know about the "whole" I am not online enough to rp" because rp all depends everyone else.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

lyar said:


> It doesn't have to come from just one relic. It can come multiple relics or pieces of one relic. Well there are many movement power options. Just get creative. You could have the ability to like slide/skate everywhere despite gravity or use your hands to propell you with energy like Cole from Infamous or Ironman. You can even have a neon yoyo thing that you summon to fight or swing like Spiderman. There are so many possibilities. And I don't know about the "whole" I am not online enough to rp" because rp all depends everyone else.


It's true I guess, I just never really liked the idea of multiple relics, because thenit feels like it's numbered, and you wanna avoid that with RP's... And when I say I'm not online often, I mean that whenever I'm online, I'm too busy to actively take part, or I'm meant to be doing something else. I don't really get "Me" time online...


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> It's true I guess, I just never really liked the idea of multiple relics, because thenit feels like it's numbered, and you wanna avoid that with RP's...


Why? 

And the being online thing is a shame. R.I.P.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

lyar said:


> Why?


Well, if you put a number on the amounts of powers, It means that you're putting a number on the amount of people that can RP. It would be annoying to find an RP that you would like to join, but you can't, because they're out of places for you to join, wouldn't it?


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Well, if you put a number on the amounts of powers, It means that you're putting a number on the amount of people that can RP. It would be annoying to find an RP that you would like to join, but you can't, because they're out of places for you to join, wouldn't it?


Well, to be honest that's how I wanted it. Realistically in a instance like this their are limited relics. However, that doesn't stop people from participating because none of the relics are all-powerful there is till a place for people who use wits, combat knowledge and experience to help. I think it helps character diversity. And push come to shove we can say the (main)relic broke into millions of pieces and each piece gives a unique power.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm confused of what's going on


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm confused of what's going on


We're going over the powers and the objects that give the powers.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm confused of what's going on


We're planning an RP, and you're probably better off reading the older posts, cause there's a lot to explain, and I have over 1000 frames to draw within 1 week...


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I have over 1000 frames to draw within 1 week...


1000 frames in a week for what?!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

A Photography animation. If I can't get it done, I'm not gonna get as high a grade as I need to move over to 6th form


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> A Photography animation. If I can't get it done, I'm not gonna get as high a grade as I need to move over to 6th form


Best of luck, friend. Godspeed!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

Eh.. If I can get about 20 of them done, the rest'll come easy, and I can do the rest in the 10 hour exam next week...


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

OK, I can look at the stuff for a little while, and what I'm gonna need is the OC forms for the current chair of the government and the older chair, because I'm thinking that the old Chair was slightly more open to the public, but this new leader is much more strict, so I was thinking I could write something about it, so people who join the RP halfway through can still get the general gist of what's going on.

Could someone please get on that so I can start writing???


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

lyar said:


> I don't think we ever said the tattoos would "shrink" or decrease in size that would be kind of weird. What the tattoo would do however, is stop glowing or disappear. And the wall power was supposed to be for only one character I think. Each character was supposed to have their own movement-based power.


Wait, what?  I said they retract until the tattoo disappears, that way we can actively keep track of how much magic paint stuff is left.
And the only power there is is the power to merge into the wall as long as there's enough bodily produced paint left.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Wait, what?  I said they retract until the tattoo disappears, that way we can actively keep track of how much magic paint stuff is left.
> And the only power there is is the power to merge into the wall as long as there's enough bodily produced paint left.


Sorry, I said the word "Shrink" because that's the first thing that came to my mind when I thought about it. I was really tired, I got like 3 hours of sleep last night and I fell asleep during the practice exam I had this morning....


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Wait, what?  I said they retract until the tattoo disappears, that way we can actively keep track of how much magic paint stuff is left.
> And the only power there is is the power to merge into the wall as long as there's enough bodily produced paint left.


yep thats how i also remeber it being.

also gonna tomorrow give a try to write my chars bio. been busy doing stuff lately :/


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Sorry, I said the word "Shrink" because that's the first thing that came to my mind when I thought about it. I was really tired, I got like 3 hours of sleep last night and I fell asleep during the practice exam I had this morning....


Well, whatever the word is for it, that's how it works.  And I did consider other uses for the powers, but I felt that it'd either erase the use of regular paint cans aside from refilling powers, or it'd be too OP.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> yep thats how i also remeber it being.
> 
> also gonna tomorrow give a try to write my chars bio. been busy doing stuff lately :/


Yeah, I gotta write up a char sheet after I get home from my interview today.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Well, whatever the word is for it, that's how it works.  And I did consider other uses for the powers, but I felt that it'd either erase the use of regular paint cans aside from refilling powers, or it'd be too OP.


Alright. Can we agree that the word can be "recede" So we can avoid confusion? I'll work on my character after I get through studying, so in about 20 - 30 minutes. Problem is, the only thing I know, is that I kinda want it to be a catfish because my mom has a fish tank, and we've had this one catfish in there for about a year and a half. It's HUGE. I'm talking about a foot long, considering it was 3 inches when we got him...


----------



## lyar (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Well, whatever the word is for it, that's how it works.  And I did consider other uses for the powers, but I felt that it'd either erase the use of regular paint cans aside from refilling powers, or it'd be too OP.


So now I am confused. Are you saying that the only power is turn into graffiti on a wall or are you just saying that all the power need paint as an energy source?

If you're saying the wall thing the only power I'll be a little disappointed but its ok.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Alright. Can we agree that the word can be "recede" So we can avoid confusion? I'll work on my character after I get through studying, so in about 20 - 30 minutes. Problem is, the only thing I know, is that I kinda want it to be a catfish because my mom has a fish tank, and we've had this one catfish in there for about a year and a half. It's HUGE. I'm talking about a foot long, considering it was 3 inches when we got him...


hmm i guess kinda almost anything marine counts in this RP world?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> hmm i guess kinda almost anything marine counts in this RP world?


I would assume so. That's what we've been building it up to be... Right?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Alright. Can we agree that the word can be "recede" So we can avoid confusion? I'll work on my character after I get through studying, so in about 20 - 30 minutes. Problem is, the only thing I know, is that I kinda want it to be a catfish because my mom has a fish tank, and we've had this one catfish in there for about a year and a half. It's HUGE. I'm talking about a foot long, considering it was 3 inches when we got him...


Yeah, a catfish would be cool.  But that goes with what I was going to say about species restrictions; I wanna keep it consistent to large fish (Not like, WHALE-sized, but some smaller whales would work), sea mammals and eels.  The reason I say that is because I still want there to be feral sea life outside the dome like there would be if humans were gone for a long time.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Yeah, a catfish would be cool.  But that goes with what I was going to say about species restrictions; I wanna keep it consistent to large fish (Not like, WHALE-sized, but some smaller whales would work), sea mammals and eels.  The reason I say that is because I still want there to be feral sea life outside the dome like there would be if humans were gone for a long time.


Yeah, OK then! I'ma get off my laptop now, eat some cake, and then get started on creating the character After that, I'm sleeping. I'm wrecked after today. G'night Yall


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Yeah, OK then! I'ma get off my laptop now, eat some cake, and then get started on creating the character After that, I'm sleeping. I'm wrecked after today. G'night Yall


Alright, later.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 25, 2016)

i am still not sure which species i shuold use but trying atm to somehow write part of the bio.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome! - Charahub
Ya'll can use this for character development.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 25, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Welcome! - Charahub
> Ya'll can use this for character development.


thanks helps a little bit, but atleast if someone else wants to check it up can now see it.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone here using a google account? Because we could use google hangouts to our advantage or something


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 26, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Anyone here using a google account? Because we could use google hangouts to our advantage or something


well if i want to use google account i have to do some modifications to my settings to hide my IRL name.cause reasons to hide it.

but this forum has a option to start private conversation and invite more ppl to it? but might be too limited to use.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 26, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> but this forum has a option to start private conversation and invite more ppl to it? but might be too limited to use.



Yeah, I was just thinking it might be easier to voice chat here... I dunno maybe. It would mean I can take proper notes...


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 26, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking it might be easier to voice chat here... I dunno maybe. It would mean I can take proper notes...


i know what you mean. skype could work if someone makes a group chat there?


----------



## lyar (Apr 26, 2016)

Personally I don't think I'll speak because work is being done in my house it is very loud.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> Personally I don't think I'll speak because work is being done in my house it is very loud.


well its not like that every must have mic on  they can type in it also. and if not i know a web place where you can chat without needing to register


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 26, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> i know what you mean. skype could work if someone makes a group chat there?


I can't really do much about skype, because I don't have it on anything I use currently, and I can't download anything on school computers, or on my laptop at home, which is why I suggested Google Hangouts


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 26, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I can't really do much about skype, because I don't have it on anything I use currently, and I can't download anything on school computers, or on my laptop at home, which is why I suggested Google Hangouts


ok. i just need to only adjust my setting before that


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Anyone here using a google account? Because we could use google hangouts to our advantage or something


I'm having computer issues; no access to anything like that right now.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I'm having computer issues; no access to anything like that right now.


aww

i manaed to change my google setting so i can use it with more random ppl


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> aww
> 
> i manaed to change my google setting so i can use it with more random ppl


I might have it figured out soon, I realized the importance of having a computer if I wanna do this kind of thing.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I might have it figured out soon, I realized the importance of having a computer if I wanna do this kind of thing.


Hope you get it finished soon!! I'm not able to do google stuff now, but before I leave school I can participate!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 26, 2016)

OK everyone, I've gotten my character done, and I'm gonna focus fully on the setting, and the Non Playing Characters. You know, the ones that aren't held down by a role player.

If you're wondering, he's mine, Jonathan : Jonathan - Charahub


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 26, 2016)

here is my char which i managed to brainstorm. will update as the story goes along

Lekamo Stormfang - Charahub


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

That's done for now.  Rezu Radblood - Charahub


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 26, 2016)

looks really nice and even better than my


----------



## lyar (Apr 26, 2016)

Guess I gotta hurry up with mine


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> here is my char which i managed to brainstorm. will update as the story goes along
> 
> Lekamo Stormfang - Charahub


How is he a soldier when there's been no wars or a military for that matter? o.o


----------



## lyar (Apr 26, 2016)

Carol Furger - Charahub

There's my character! Give me some feedback!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> Carol Furger - Charahub
> 
> There's my character! Give me some feedback!


That's pretty damn good so far.  Nothing conflicting the story, no raging cliques, character seems interesting.


----------



## lyar (Apr 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> That's pretty damn good so far.  Nothing conflicting the story, no raging cliques, character seems interesting.


Thanks! I gave it a bit of thought


----------



## Xing Tian (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello!, I want to join!


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> Hello!, I want to join!


Sure you can join since we are still kinda building the world before starting it


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 27, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> How is he a soldier when there's been no wars or a military for that matter? o.o


well my char still feels unfinished so might change that. and also alot more info.

Edit:
Made some changes to my character.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

On second thought, forget anything I mentioned earlier on the thread.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> On second thought, forget anything I mentioned earlier on the thread.


It's cool.


----------

